

AM (1976): first math AI system to automate conjectures & concepts, not proofs - _delirium
http://oai.dtic.mil/oai/oai?verb=getRecord&metadataPrefix=html&identifier=ADA155378

======
rndmcnlly0
AM is an amazing piece of artificial intelligence history that too few people
know about. In my own dissertation reseearch in AI at UC Santa Cruz I'm trying
to make a "discovery system" that works in the context of game design and AM
has been a fantastic inspiration. Well, EURISKO is even more amazing, but AM
started it all.

------
JustinSeriously
Was AM named after the Ellison story "I Have No Mouth, and I Must Scream"?

